# cutting wood flooring by toekick



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use A Toe Kick Saw. That's that there made for.
http://www.craintools.com/pages/more_pages/795_more.html

Home Depot rent them or you can buy a cheap copy from Northern Tool.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The toe kick saw is really dangerous----scary dangerous--so be in your guard---

What's there now? Often I will remove the old toe kicks to allow a more brutal method of removing the old floor covering--then rip some nice new ones---

you know the old ones look tired and worn by the time the floor need replacing---


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah -
Watch out with a "toe-kick" saw!
Nasty, "kick-back"!
If you do use one - saw the floor in front of the cabinets, first.
Better to just replace the kick-boards, too -
You can still use a "toe-kick" saw - you'll have more room to "fudge" -
if you pull the toe-kicks out.

"RF"


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't understand why they haven't put a kickback cleat on that saw yet, it could keep it from a nasty kickback.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

The toe kick is only 1/4" thick.
No tool rental here, nearest is almost 3 hrs away, may need to do trip.

Flooring piece that needs cut goes about 2" under cabinets (2.5" pieces) then carries on under as far as I know, tongue with nails is under cabinet. Maybe I could slip a sawzall blade under the flooring and cut the nails then pull the piece out.
Ripping about 14' and cross cutting about 6', the cross cutting is on the ends of the cabinets and could be done with a sawzall.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think you will be using the saws all on most of that----if you pull the toe kicks I think it will go faster-------


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Toe kick is only 1/4" will pull it but can't see it help much. wood still 1.75" under. These are not your standard cabinet build.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

As usual---You will have to figure it out as you go along--


----------

